# Xtreme off road park June 22



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Thinking about going to Xtreme off road park in Crosby on June 22. Anyone going up there that day?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i might be able to make it out that day....ill keep you posted..its been awhile and i need some mud therapy..let me see how i feel since my birthday is the 21st..might be to hung over to ride but you never know..

brian


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a couple buddies going. I am gonna try and head that way


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*maybe*

If I can get the richochet skids installed tomorrow I will either be out there or at DSO!


----------



## Donny82277 (Jun 21, 2013)

Is xtreme better than down south off road? Thinking about checking it out


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Donny82277 said:


> Is xtreme better than down south off road? Thinking about checking it out


I prefer DSO but when they were closed for a couple months I went to Xtreme and liked it. Of course I went after a weeks worth of rain so I would have liked riding in anything when it's that wet. I want to go back to Xtreme since I didn't ride the whole place yet.


----------

